# Le Nain Ternette...



## tirhum (30 Juin 2010)

Il faut savoir l'apprivoiser...
Être difforme, polymorphe et parfois pervers, il peut être très avenant, magnifique mais aussi pervers...
Que tu cherches le grand amour, une carte graphique ou une housse de couette, il te faut, jeune padawan (genre 13 ou 15 ans), savoir ce qu'il faut faire et ne pas faire avec lui (le Nain) !...
C'est pour cela qu'à MacG, ici, nous allons (par)faire ton éducation... :style:
Alors évidemment vu qu'il traîne ici quelques "vilains", il te faudra faire attention aux différents siffle conseils que tu va recevoir... 
Jeune !...
Ouvre grand tes yeux !... 

À vous, les studios !...


----------



## jugnin (30 Juin 2010)

_Dans cette leçon, jeune nainternaute, tu apprendras à différencier le bon grains de l'ivraie, c'est à dire, avec l'accent de mon ami Kabylle, différencier li vrai di faux. Tu apprendras à reconnaître les gentils des méchants et également à les trier, car l'ordre, à ton âge, c'est important._


*S*ur l'internet, jeune nainternaute, pars du principe que tous les gens sont *méchants*, jusqu'à preuve du contraire. En effet, les gens méchants poursuivent un but : te délester de quelques euros, te noyer de publicités, te violer en chantant l'internationale (ce dernier cas de figure demeure plus rare, mais il existe). 

Pour arriver à dessein, jeune nainternaute, tu penses bien que le *méchant* n'attaque pas frontalement (horizontalement non plus, du reste). C'est pour cette raison que les *méchants* ont souvent l'air* extrêmement gentils et serviables*. Mis à part, bien sûr, les *méchants* comme *moi*, qui sont des *méchants totalement désintéressés*. C'est pour cela qu'on appelle ça de la *méchanceté gratuite*, parce qu'à la fin, je ne te prends pas tes sous (mais je te traite de pauvre), je ne noie pas dans la pub (mais je te noie), pas plus que je ne te viole en chantant l'internationale (je chante juste l'internationale).

Mais revenons à nos *méchants intéressés*, ceux qui ont l'air *gentil*. Comment reconnaître ces sinistres individus, puisqu'ils sont déguisés en *gentils*, et que les *gentils*, généralement, on les aime bien ? 

Eh bien c'est d'une simplicité enfantine, comme ton jeune esprit malformé déformé pas très bien informé. PonkHead ou ta Maman, s'ils ne sont pas trop _fatigués_, ou disons, ton tuteur légal (pour les moins fortunés) ont dû un jour t'expliquer de ne pas accepter de bonbon de la part des *inconnus* se promenant dans le rue, a fortiori s'ils sont nus. Eh bien l'internet fonctionne pareil, jeune nainternaute, c'est une grande rue pleine d'incon*nus*. Tous les *méchants*, pour paraître *gentils*, auront quelque chose à t'offrir. Partant de là, tu peux aisément les démasquer, et même, les classer en catégories de *méchants*.

Ainsi, celui qui te propose de l'argent, c'est le *méchant* qui veut mettre la main sur le tien.
Celui qui te propose une lettre d'information, c'est le *méchant* qui veut te noyer sous la pub.
Celui qui te propose d'assouvir tes désirs sexuels en t'envoyant une jolie fille esseulée, c'est *méchant* qui... veut te ruiner également. Comme je l'ai dit, les *méchants violeurs-chanteurs d'internationale* ne sont pas légion.

Ces derniers *méchants* se feront en général passer pour des *enfants* comme toi, jeune nainternaute. C'est pour cela, que la première règle à observer sur l'internet, est de *surtout, et impérativement, haïr tous les enfants*.


----------



## DarkMoineau (30 Juin 2010)

Je vois pas ce qu'on peut rajouter a vos explications.


----------



## da capo (30 Juin 2010)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> Je vois pas ce qu'on peut rajouter a vos explications.



Moi si : lorsqu'on n'a rien à dire, pas besoin de le faire savoir.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> PonkHead ou ta Maman, s'ils ne sont pas trop _fatigués_,


 
Je ne connais pas la maman de ce jeune homme, ce qui est finalement plutôt charitable pour le cuir d'icelui question tannage vigoureux suite à étalage de niaiseries sur le fameux nain.

Quant au dangers du nain ternet, peut-être faudrait-il aussi avertir les parents qu'il fait un très exécrable babby-sitter.


----------



## pascalformac (30 Juin 2010)

et bien entendu les méchants ( qui ont l'air gentils  serviables etc)  sont séducteurs et  manipulateurs et une de leurs stratégies  c'est de te dire ce que tu veux entendre,  histoire d'encore mieux t'harponner et te pieger.

Et ca marche
Sinon ils ne le feraient pas


----------



## tirhum (30 Juin 2010)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> Je vois pas ce qu'on peut rajouter a vos explications.


Une précision, toutefois...
Là, par exemple, ce n'est pas un nain...


----------



## Grug (1 Juillet 2010)

ben nan  vu que c'est une naine, même qu'elle louche un peu, mais est elle ternette ? (ou méchante méchante pour filer l'image du civet aux hormones)


----------



## vieukh (1 Juillet 2010)

da capo a dit:


> Moi si : lorsqu'on n'a rien à dire, pas besoin de le faire savoir.



mais, mais
c'est la négation du botulisme, ça !


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> ce n'est pas un nain...


 
Roger ?


----------



## tirhum (1 Juillet 2010)

vieukh a dit:


> mais, mais
> c'est la négation du botulisme, ça !


Et ta sur ?!...
Elle est de petite taille ?!...


----------



## HAL-9000 (1 Juillet 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Et ta sur ?!...
> Elle est de petite taille ?!...



Non elle prend le train. :sleep:


----------



## aCLR (3 Juillet 2010)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

>



_ Miss Ternette ?! Miss Ternette ?!
 Voilà que mon petit me cherche Je vais devoir te quitter.
 Miss Ternette ?! Miss Ternette ?!
 Je l'entends, il se rapproche. Vite ! Fais ton affaire mon chou.
 Miss Ternette ?! Où êtes-vous ?
 Allez ! Accèlere ! Oui c'est ça ! Bien, continue !
 Miss Ternette ?! C'est vous que j'entends ?!
 OUI ! C'est bien mon chou ! Allez, je te laisse t'essuyer ^^ Mon petit arrive
 Miss Ternette ?! Vous êtes là ? Mais que faites-vous nue face à l'écran ?_


----------



## tirhum (8 Juillet 2010)

Et le Nain Ternette, il écrit en sms ?!...


----------



## DarkMoineau (8 Juillet 2010)

ça je sais pas par contre il est méchant tout plein envers un certain ministre que nous ne nommerons pas, eu égard à sa famille, et que nous présumerons innocent.


----------



## jpmiss (8 Juillet 2010)

Bah de toute façons on s'en fout puisque d'après un autre nain avec une guitare le nain ternet est mort.


----------



## DarkMoineau (8 Juillet 2010)

Affligeant....

Je vois pas d'autre mot que celui là.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Juillet 2010)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> Affligeant....
> 
> Je vois pas d'autre mot que celui là.



C'est parce que tu es vraiment un indigent du vocabulaire !


----------



## DarkMoineau (9 Juillet 2010)

Ah, dis moi quels autres mots tu vois?


----------



## jpmiss (9 Juillet 2010)

Devinette:
Monsieur et madame Kuléa ont un fils comment s'appelle t'il?






Rep: Alain


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Juillet 2010)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> Ah, dis moi quels autres mots tu vois?


foufoune
quiquette
poils
zobi
stronzu
sandwich aux rillettes
anticonstitutionnel
paraphimosis
véstibulite
hémorroïdes
moineau
fauvette
chardonneret
mésange
... Et autres noms d'oiseaux


----------



## aCLR (9 Juillet 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> foufoune
> quiquette
> poils
> zobi
> ...


J'viens de faire la même version homme, ailleurs 

C'est t'y pas biotifoule :love:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h28 ----------


C'est ça le nain ternette :style:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Juillet 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Devinette:
> Monsieur et madame Kuléa ont un fils comment s'appelle t'il?
> 
> 
> ...



Jean ?

EDIT : ah zut ! Je n'avais vu le texte en blanc. :rateau:
Cela dit, Jean, ça marche aussi.


----------



## jpmiss (9 Juillet 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Jean ?
> 
> EDIT : ah zut ! Je n'avais vu le texte en blanc. :rateau:
> Cela dit, Jean, ça marche aussi.


Mais nan ca marche pas avec Jean. Faut le prononcer avec l'accent marseillais (Ah l'enculé 'a!)


----------



## Le docteur (9 Juillet 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Devinette:
> Monsieur et madame Kuléa ont un fils comment s'appelle t'il?
> 
> 
> ...



C'est un menteur ?

Parce que si oui ça pourrait être Sec ?


----------



## jugnin (12 Juillet 2010)

Le docteur a dit:


> C'est un menteur ?
> 
> Parce que si oui ça pourrait être Sec ?



Le nainternette, c'est aussi plein de trucs qu'on pige pas. Mais c'est pas forcément qu'on est con, non non. C'est juste que l'internet, n'est pas assez ségrégatif. Dans la vraie vie par exemple, on a des pancartes à l'entre des bars, des physionomistes racistes devant les boîtes... A plus grande échelle, le coût du foncier et les voies rapides urbaines maintiennent les pauvres à distance respectable des gens respectables. Des trucs comme ça.

Alors que sur l'internet, on rencontre des jeunes, séniles, des débiles, voire les trois à la fois, sans même les voir arriver. Alors parfois, ça surprend, forcément.


----------



## tirhum (4 Novembre 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> Alors que sur l'internet, on rencontre des jeunes, séniles, des débiles, voire les trois à la fois, sans même les voir arriver. Alors parfois, ça surprend, forcément.


Et même des gens prêts à faire du troc... :style:


----------



## Sindanárië (6 Novembre 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Une précision, toutefois...
> Là, par exemple, ce n'est pas un nain...





J'en étais sûr, c'est bien toi qui à fait les croquis qui ont permis d'élaborer les frères Bogdanov


----------



## tirhum (6 Novembre 2010)

Continue à mettre du formol dans tes bocaux, toi...


----------



## tirhum (7 Décembre 2011)

Hop, là !...  
(un an après... )





jugnin a dit:


> Le nainternette, c'est aussi  plein de trucs qu'on pige pas. Mais c'est  pas forcément qu'on est con,  non non. C'est juste que l'internet, n'est  pas assez ségrégatif. Dans  la vraie vie par exemple, on a des pancartes à  l'entre des bars, des  physionomistes racistes devant les boîtes... A  plus grande échelle, le  coût du foncier et les voies rapides urbaines  maintiennent les pauvres à  distance respectable des gens respectables.  Des trucs comme ça.
> 
> Alors que sur l'internet, on rencontre des jeunes, séniles, des débiles,   voire les trois à la fois, sans même les voir arriver. Alors parfois,   ça surprend, forcément





shub2 a dit:


> Très bien vu, très juste. Il y a une  sociologie de l'Internet à faire, via les forums. D'ailleurs je me suis  souvent demandé : pourquoi les videurs devant les boîtes sont souvent de  grands Noirs baraqués et costauds ?? Pour qu'on n'accuse pas les boîtes  de racisme sans doute lorsque la boîte refuse l'accès à un Noir ??  Possible ...
> Question de _politically correct_ sans doute ... Quand c'est un  black qui refuse l'entrée à un autre black, en France comme aux USA on  peut pas l'accuser de faire du racisme .





jugnin a dit:


> Alors que sur l'internet, on rencontre des jeunes,  séniles, des débiles,  voire les trois à la fois, sans même les voir  arriver. Alors parfois,  ça surprend, forcément.





shub2 a dit:


> Ça,  pour surprendre, ça surprend surtout  qu'il y a l'effet de groupe qui joue.
> 
> Beaucoup se connaissent et se reconnaissent entre eux sur ces threads  alors que lorsqu'il est question d'informatique, c'est neutre. C'est  binaire, ça marche ou ça marche pas. _J'ai une panne ou un truc que je sais pas faire_,  c'est de l'ordre du négatif et quelqu'un vient me dépanner ou  m'expliquer quoi faire et ça c'est positif: mais on se prend pas la  tête, sauf des fois pour savoir si c'est le Mac ou le PC le meilleur !  Vieux débat, qui évolue au fil du temps .//..
> Cet effet de reconnaissance, c'est un effet très présent dans le domaine  artistique et  je l'ai rencontré souvent, dans le théâtre notamment. Il  y a ceux dans le théâtre ou une distribution qu'on préfèrerait éviter  (et qu'on est obligé de se taper, genre des petits chefs ou des grandes  gueules !), et ceux qu'on aimerait bien connaître mais souvent ils sont  comme vous, intimidés voire effrayés et du coup très (trop!!!) discrets !
> ...


----------



## ergu (7 Décembre 2011)

Ne devrait-on pas parler plutôt de la personne de petite taille ternet ?


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (7 Décembre 2011)

ce sujet a-t-il un nain térêt ?


----------



## tirhum (7 Décembre 2011)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;10350802 a dit:
			
		

> ce sujet a-t-il un nain térêt ?


Ben... vu que tu y postes...


----------



## gKatarn (7 Décembre 2011)

ergu a dit:


> Ne devrait-on pas parler plutôt de la personne de petite taille ternet ?



J'en connais un qui se balade avec un tabouret


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Décembre 2011)

Nain porte quoi !!!!!:sleep: ... vous êtes graves !:rateau:


----------



## collodion (7 Décembre 2011)

Essaies tu de relancer un débat Tirhum ? Ou bien doit on comprendre qu'il est de bon ton de se moquer de ce pauvre shub2 ?


----------



## tirhum (7 Décembre 2011)

Tu as failli nous manquer, nous commencions à nous inquiéter !... :love:


----------



## collodion (7 Décembre 2011)

Et donc ?


----------



## Romuald (7 Décembre 2011)

Zutre, j'ai oublié de parier !


----------



## ergu (7 Décembre 2011)

collodion a dit:


> Essaies tu de relancer un débat Tirhum ? Ou bien doit on comprendre qu'il est de bon ton de se moquer de ce pauvre shub2 ?



T'as l'kiki tout dur, là, pas vrai ?
Une pauv' victime innocente des méchants barons...
Ah ! Ah ! Mais collodion est là !
Ça va chier des bulles dans l'ombre où qu'y z'ourdissent, ces vils !

'lut l'chevalier blanc, ça biche ?


----------



## tirhum (7 Décembre 2011)

collodion a dit:


> Et donc ?


Tu fais partie du zoo...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2011)

gKatarn a dit:


> J'en connais un qui se balade avec un tabouret



C'est qui ce blaireau ?


----------



## camisol (8 Décembre 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Tu fais partie du zoo...




Ah non.
Non, non, et non, là tu me vois dans l'obligation d'intervenir.
Non.
Il n'y a pas d'espèce animale que je puisse rapprocher de ça.











_pute borgne, la lumière ça fait mal aux yeux !_


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (8 Décembre 2011)

gKatarn a dit:


> J'en connais un qui se balade avec un tabouret



C'est pas plus dégueux qu'une poche...


----------



## Bassman (8 Décembre 2011)

collodion a dit:


> Essaies tu de relancer un débat Tirhum ? Ou bien doit on comprendre qu'il est de bon ton de se moquer de ce pauvre shub2 ?



Waiii ! Krotoku est de retour !! :love:


----------



## gKatarn (8 Décembre 2011)

gKatarn a dit:


> J'en connais un qui se balade avec un tabouret



'tin, je viens de me faire bouler *gris *par un n00b pour ce post


----------



## jugnin (8 Décembre 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Hop, là !...
> (un an après... )



tain, tas réussi à me réveiller, avec tes conneries. Et mon ami Collodion aussi, vois-je. Comme quoi nos destins sont vraiment indissociables. :love:


----------



## ergu (8 Décembre 2011)

gKatarn a dit:


> 'tin, je viens de me faire bouler *gris *par un n00b pour ce post



Sortons le goudron et les plumes !
Hé, hé, hé.


----------



## gKatarn (8 Décembre 2011)

Hé, hé, hé ©


N'oublie pas le ©, comme dans OTAR©


----------



## collodion (10 Décembre 2011)

T'es sur de ta théorie de l'internet pas assez ségrégatif, jugnin ?


----------



## jugnin (10 Décembre 2011)

Ah oui. Mais javoue quelle ma été soufflée...


----------



## collodion (10 Décembre 2011)

Je trouve qu'elle tombe à plat avec l'exemple des forums...


----------



## ergu (10 Décembre 2011)

jugnin a dit:


> Ah oui.



Malheureux !
Mais n'as-tu donc pas vu que sa question était un piège ?
N'as-tu point senti le poids du non dit vengeur dans son post ?
Mais tu vas te faire clouer au pilori !



collodion a dit:


> Je trouve qu'elle tombe à plat avec l'exemple de forums...



Qu'est-ce que je disais ?

Collodion de Bergerac - à la fin de l'envoi, il te mouche !


----------



## collodion (10 Décembre 2011)

ergu a dit:


> Malheureux !
> Mais n'as-tu donc pas vu que sa question était un piège ?
> N'as-tu point senti le poids du non dit vengeur dans son post ?
> Mais tu vas te faire clouer au pilori !



Arrête les projections, ergu, c'est pas bon pour la parano.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h55 ----------




ergu a dit:


> Qu'est-ce que je disais ?
> 
> Collodion de Bergerac - à la fin de l'envoi, il te mouche !



C'est pas vraiment le but. Bon, Ergu et si tu assumais en ton nom tout ce que tu racontes sur les autres ?


----------



## ergu (10 Décembre 2011)

collodion a dit:


> C'est pas vraiment le but. Bon, Ergu et si tu assumais en ton nom tout ce que tu racontes sur les autres ?



Ah, le psy-minute !
Mais encore ?


----------



## collodion (10 Décembre 2011)

Tu peux aussi directement me parler sauf quand tu parles de ta kékette, ton intimité ne me regarde pas.


----------



## jugnin (10 Décembre 2011)

ergu a dit:


> Malheureux !
> Mais n'as-tu donc pas vu que sa question était un piège ?



Sans dec ? Quel naïf je fais ! :rose:


----------



## tirhum (10 Décembre 2011)

collodion a dit:


> C'est pas vraiment le but. Bon, Ergu et si tu assumais en ton nom tout ce que tu racontes sur les autres ?


Venant de ta part, c'est mignon...


----------



## collodion (10 Décembre 2011)

Ah ben tiens, revenons en donc au sujet ! Pourquoi mettre en parallèle les propos de shub2 et de jugnin Tirhum ?


----------



## tirhum (10 Décembre 2011)

collodion a dit:


> Ah ben tiens, revenons en donc au sujet ! Pourquoi mettre en parallèle les propos de shub2 et de jugnin Tirhum ?


Tout simplement passque c'est Shub2 lui même qui le faisait dans un autre fil... 
Voilà...
Si tu avais cliqué là-dessus : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, sur les messages de Shub2; ça t'aurait évité de faire des moulinets, il caille en ce moment... 


Et sinon, en ton nom ?!...


----------



## collodion (10 Décembre 2011)

J'ai cliqué dessus, mais temps que tu ne donnes pas ton avis à ce propos, je ne vois pas le but de ce post.


----------



## tirhum (10 Décembre 2011)

collodion a dit:


> J'ai cliqué dessus, mais temps que tu ne donnes pas ton avis à ce propos, je ne vois pas le but de ce post.


Je ne vois pas pourquoi je donnerai mon avis à un fantôme raseur... de murs...


----------



## collodion (10 Décembre 2011)

Alors ça ! Si c'est pas ségrégatif...


----------



## tirhum (10 Décembre 2011)

Je suis ségrégatif ?!... :rateau:
Ce n'est pas moi qui parle de faire des choses "en ton nom"...
Je ne me cache pas, je poste beaucoup derrière un pseudo, mais on peut savoir qui je suis à chacun de mes posts...
Si pour une fois...
Tu ouvrais un sujet ?!...
Tu postais une photo ?!...
Ou un dessin ?!...
Si tu participais à quelque chose ?!...
(autre chose qu'à des jeux qui n'impliquent pas un avis ou une opinion sur des sujets tangibles)
Tu n'es pas un gentil chevalier blanc, mais juste un fouteur de brin...
Juste quelqu'un qui passe son temps à pister les autres...

Alors non, je ne répondrai pas à quelqu'un qui rase les murs en exigeant des explications à tout le monde, point barre.


----------



## collodion (10 Décembre 2011)

Il n'est pas obligatoire d'ouvir un sujet, de poster une photo ou de coller un dessin pour participer au forum.
En l'occurence le sujet du _nainternette_ m'intéresse. Et si tu ne veux pas entrer en dialogue sur un sujet auquel j'ai envie de participer. Je ne peux pas y faire grand chose...

Quand je dis "parler en son nom", je veux pas dire montrer sa carte d'identité avant de parler. C'est vain. Mais le kikitoutdur, la krotocul et le zoo, ce sont vos termes. Assumez les.


Et je ne traîne pas assez souvent sur les forums pour pister les autres.


----------



## tirhum (10 Décembre 2011)

Et hop, une pirouette de plus !... :rateau:
Un forum, c'est un lieu d'échange...
Le moins qu'on puisse dire c'est que tu es comme la fourmi de la fable...
Allez, je te laisse dans ton monologue; tu diras bonjour à tes copains qui habitent avec toi dans ton dedans à toi... 




ÉDIT : 





collodion a dit:


> Quand je dis "parler en son nom", je veux pas dire montrer sa carte  d'identité avant de parler. C'est vain.


Prends-moi (je ne parlerai pas pour les autres ) pour une buse !...
C'est pour ça que tu refuse de  dire quoi que ce soit sur toi ?!...
Tu as le droit, mais faut pas venir... emmouscailler les autres avec ça, alors... 


collodion a dit:


> Mais le kikitoutdur, la krotocul   et le zoo, ce sont vos termes. Assumez les.


C'est assumé et ce, dans de très nombreux fils du bar...



collodion a dit:


> Et je ne traîne pas assez souvent sur les forums pour pister les autres.


:rateau: :rateau: :rateau:
C'est pour ça que, par hasard, tu tombes systématiquement sur "nous" dans tout les fils du bar ?!... 

"nous": c'est pour alimenter ta parano et ton besoin d'enfourcher ton destrier...


----------



## collodion (10 Décembre 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Allez, je te laisse dans ton monologue; tu diras bonjour à tes copains qui habitent avec toi dans ton dedans à toi...



Mon dieu, je te jure que ce n'est pas une pirouette (crois moi ou pas) mais ce que tu dis là, vaut d'abord pour toi, pour la simple raison que nous nous ne connaissons pas.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2011)

Un forum d'échanges, de trucs et astuces en fait, qui peuvent aider celles et ceux qui en ont besoin. C'est cela en effet. 

Par contre, quand on vient dans les rubriques, Terrasse, et autre Bar, il faut se prendre le temps, un peu comme un nouveau venu qui s'installe au zing du bar fraîchement découvert, faut savoir écouter et éviter de crocher avant d'avoir compris le langage usuel.


----------



## tirhum (10 Décembre 2011)

collodion a dit:


> Mon dieu, je te jure que ce n'est pas une pirouette (crois moi ou pas) mais ce que tu dis là, vaut d'abord pour toi, pour la simple raison que *nous nous ne connaissons pas.*


Alors cesse donc de vouloir "compartimenter" tout le monde sur ce forum, alors... 

En tout cas, je vois que tu es un grand "voyageur"... 


Et donc, si tu peux avoir un avis (humoristique ou pas) sur le sujet* du tout premier post de ce fil ?!...
Une petite participation, quoi ?!... 
Histoire de recoller au sujet...


* internet, etc...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h37 ----------

Nan, pas d'avis ?!... 
'fin bon, pourquoi je demande, chuis con, aussi...


----------



## Fìx (10 Décembre 2011)

collodion a dit:


> Mon dieu, je te jure que ce n'est pas une pirouette mais ce que tu dis là, vaut d'abord pour toi



Et si il te répond "mur" et "pas l'droit de retoucher son père"........ t'saurai plus quoi répondre là hiiin?!!


----------



## ergu (10 Décembre 2011)

collodion a dit:


> Tu peux aussi directement me parler sauf quand tu parles de ta kékette, ton intimité ne me regarde pas.



Pourquoi te parler ?
Tu es un personnage, ici - moi aussi - parce que si tu ES vraiment Collodion en vrai, je suis content de ne pas te connaìtre, tu dois être chiant - je ne te parle pas parce que je préfère parler du personnage Collodion tel que je le vois, le type derrière ne m'interresse pas plus que ça.

Ici, je te trouve rigolo - sans animosité, crois-le ou pas, je m'en fous.
Ton _personnage_ ici m'amuse dans la mesure où tu restes l'image que j'ai de toi.
Voilà.


----------



## gKatarn (11 Décembre 2011)

Titi, ergu, je ne vois vraiment pas pkoi vous perdez ce temps et cette énergie à espliquer tout un tas de choses à qq'un qui ne VEUT pas comprendre. La solution, c'est :

/ignore 

Et d'un seul coup, tout va mieux.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Décembre 2011)

Venu, lu... Repartu.
Allez, à l'année prochaine.


----------



## collodion (13 Décembre 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Alors cesse donc de vouloir "compartimenter" tout le monde sur ce forum, alors...
> 
> En tout cas, je vois que tu es un grand "voyageur"...
> 
> ...




Le compartimentage ne vient pas de mon bon vouloir, c'est juste une reprise de ce que j'ai déjà entendu. Barons, Horde n'ayant pas convaincus, j'en suis venu à penser en terme d'anciens et de nouveaux, ce qui n'est pas non plus dénué de sens et assez neutre, me semble t'il pour ne plus tomber dans l'animosité. 


Quant à ma participation sur le sujet d'internet et des forums, c'est à peu près le sujet de mes interventions au BarMacgénération (sauf dans le sous forum jeu). Cela fait plaisir de voir à quel point je suis compris ou entendu (ironie)


Reprenons depuis le début de mon intervention sur ce fil, tu veux bien ?






collodion a dit:


> Essaies tu de relancer un débat Tirhum ? Ou bien doit on comprendre qu'il est de bon ton de se moquer de ce pauvre shub2 ?


C'est une vraie question, car c'est pas la première fois que je te vois faire cela et je n'en jamais compris l'objectif.
Pas de réponse.


Ensuite : 



collodion a dit:


> T'es sur de ta théorie de l'internet pas assez ségrégatif, jugnin ?





jugnin a dit:


> Ah oui. Mais j&#8217;avoue qu&#8217;elle m&#8217;a été soufflée...





collodion a dit:


> Je trouve qu'elle tombe à plat avec l'exemple des forums...




La dernière phrase est un avis personnel, on peut le développer mais il me semble juste basé sur la première évidence anciens/nouveaux.



tirhum a dit:


> C'est pour ça que tu refuse de  dire quoi que ce soit sur toi ?!...




Premièrement, parce que la question de l'anonymat pour comprendre ce qui se passe sur internet me semble une impasse.
Deuxièmement, parce que personne n'a souhaité me connaître plus que cela en privé. Et j'ai déjà assez affaire avec votre jugement sur mon personnage en public , pour avoir ensuite des commentaires sur ma vie... Je ne suis pas masochiste.




tirhum a dit:


> :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:
> C'est pour ça que, par hasard, tu tombes systématiquement sur "nous" dans tout les fils du bar ?!...
> 
> "nous": c'est pour alimenter ta parano et ton besoin d'enfourcher ton destrier...




Tu ne serais pas un peu de mauvaise foi ?




xondousan a dit:


> Un forum d'échanges, de trucs et astuces en fait, qui peuvent aider celles et ceux qui en ont besoin. C'est cela en effet.
> 
> Par contre, quand on vient dans les rubriques, Terrasse, et autre Bar, il faut se prendre le temps, un peu comme un nouveau venu qui s'installe au zing du bar fraîchement découvert, *faut savoir écouter et éviter de crocher avant d'avoir compris le langage usuel.*




C'est une phrase qui a souvent été dîte. Je suis allé lire ces différents fils du Bar qui font la fierté des lieux. J'ai constaté qu'il était absolument impossible que différents groupes cohabitent. En effet, plusieurs tentatives d'ouverture de sujet se sont soldées par un dézinguage par les "anciens", qui pour certains n'admettent même pas que d'autres fils puissent vivre sans qu'il ait eu leur bénédiction. (c'est le cas, entre autre, d'un fil sur l'art, je ne trouve plus la référence et l'auteur s'est désincrit)




gKatarn a dit:


> Titi, ergu, je ne vois vraiment pas pkoi vous perdez ce temps et cette énergie à espliquer tout un tas de choses à qq'un qui ne VEUT pas comprendre. La solution, c'est :
> 
> /ignore
> 
> Et d'un seul coup, tout va mieux.




Tu ne serais pas un peu aveugle pour justement dire cela ?



ergu a dit:


> Pourquoi te parler ?
> Tu es un personnage, ici - moi aussi - parce que si tu ES vraiment Collodion en vrai, je suis content de ne pas te connaìtre, tu dois être chiant - je ne te parle pas parce que je préfère parler du personnage Collodion tel que je le vois, le type derrière ne m'interresse pas plus que ça.
> 
> Ici, je te trouve rigolo - sans animosité, crois-le ou pas, je m'en fous.
> ...




Je te disais de me parler directement, car je commençais un dialogue avec Jugnin et tu es venu le parasiter, en parlant de moi devant moi. Il fallait bien te faire taire par un moyen ou un autre. Et dans ces forums où le langage usuel est la provocation, je l'utilise aussi pour me défendre.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé Hier à 22h57 ----------

Je repense à la métaphore des habitués du Bar souvent présentée comme un argument pour dire aux nouveaux de se mettre dans le moule avant de l'ouvrir. Elle fait consensus. Si on la file entièrement, il reste un problème. Si les nouveaux clients se barrent, parce qu'ils ont été rabroués ou parce que le lieu ne leur convient pas, le tenancier va faire la gueule parcequ'il ne fera pas son chiffre d'affaire. Et forcément il va en attendre beaucoup plus de ses habitués qui devront éponger le manque à gagner. S'il en attend plus, il devra aussi ronger son frein parce qu'il ne peut pas virer les seules personne qui le font vivre. On se retrouve donc dans la situation où le Bar fonctionne seulement selon la bonne volonté des habitués, et selon leur niveau de conscience de cette responsabilité (qui leur incombe).


Il me semble que c'est la situation du Bar MacG.


----------



## tirhum (13 Décembre 2011)

collodion a dit:


> Pas de réponse.


Déjà répondu...
Tu es sourd comme un pot...


----------



## bobbynountchak (13 Décembre 2011)

collodion a dit:


> Reprenons depuis le début de mon intervention sur ce fil, tu veux bien ?
> Gnagnagnagnagnagna



Nan nan ça ira, merci, te casse pas vieux. 

Ceci dit c'est con t'as loupé un chouette sujet hier ou t'aurais pu défendre la veuve et l'orphelin, tout ça. Tu vieillis.


----------



## ergu (13 Décembre 2011)

collodion a dit:


> Il me semble que c'est la situation du Bar MacG.



Voilà le problème, mon bon.
Tu es arrivé ici avec une thèse que tu répètes sans fin, ne voulant voir et entendre que ce qui la confirme, totalement aveugle et sourd à tout ce qui l'infirme.


----------



## bobbynountchak (13 Décembre 2011)

Nan mais laisse tomber, r'gu, quand tu lui dis des trucs intelligents comme ça, il te répond à côté de la plaque, comme quoi tu t'immisces dans une discussion, et patati et patata. 

Voire, il te répond pas du tout.


----------



## tirhum (13 Décembre 2011)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Voire, il te répond pas du tout.


Il change juste sa signature...


----------



## jugnin (13 Décembre 2011)

collodion a dit:


> Je te disais de me parler directement, car je commençais un dialogue avec Jugnin et tu es venu le parasiter, en parlant de moi devant moi.



Exactement ! Jose plus rien dire, depuis que cet ergu arrivé.


----------



## Bassman (13 Décembre 2011)

collodion a dit:


> Je repense à la métaphore des habitués du Bar souvent présentée comme un argument pour dire aux nouveaux de se mettre dans le moule avant de l'ouvrir. Elle fait consensus. Si on la file entièrement, il reste un problème. Si les nouveaux clients se barrent, parce qu'ils ont été rabroués ou parce que le lieu ne leur convient pas, le tenancier va faire la gueule parcequ'il ne fera pas son chiffre d'affaire. Et forcément il va en attendre beaucoup plus de ses habitués qui devront éponger le manque à gagner. S'il en attend plus, il devra aussi ronger son frein parce qu'il ne peut pas virer les seules personne qui le font vivre. On se retrouve donc dans la situation où le Bar fonctionne seulement selon la bonne volonté des habitués, et selon leur niveau de conscience de cette responsabilité (qui leur incombe).



Le soucis, c'est que les crétins dans ton genre (si si, j'insiste) ne comprennent pas la différence entre ne pas mettre les pieds sur la table alors qu'on est fraichement débarqué et rentrer dans le "moule" (lequel ?).

Parce qu'un forum est une source de revenu pour un site ? Surtout par rapport à son nombre d'inscrit ? C'est nouveau ça.
Les seules sources de revenu, c'est les pubs, et les trucs vendu par macgé (le pack abonnement machin, les bouquins sur Lion et iOS). C'est tout.

Si les forums existent encore, c'est parce qu'ils fidélisent les gens ayant obtenu réponses à leur questions technique.

Le bar est un ovni dans ce forum, et n'a aucune nécessité d'existence et ne rapporte rien (c'est bien pour ça que les grassouillets souhaitent le fermer, sans le dire réellement).

Crétin.


----------



## Luc G (13 Décembre 2011)

Bassman a dit:


> (c'est bien pour ça que les grassouillets souhaitent le fermer, sans le dire réellement).


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Décembre 2011)

collodion a dit:


> On se retrouve donc dans la situation où le Bar fonctionne seulement selon la bonne volonté des habitués, et selon leur niveau de conscience de cette responsabilité (qui leur incombe).
> Il me semble que c'est la situation du Bar MacG.



La situation a changé depuis quelques temps puisque le Bar s'est vidé d'une partie de ses anciens/habitués/conspirateurs/vils ourdisseurs/ou quel que soit le nom qu'on leur donne en mélangeant tout un chacun avec quiconque, et plus généralement avec personne en particulier, mais avec tout le monde en globalité à partir d'un certain seuil d'ancienneté.
Bref, tout cela pour dire qu'il continue d'exister et que la réapparition de quelques-uns des anciens - habitués/conspirateurs/vils ourdisseurs/ou quel que soit le nom  qu'on leur donne en mélangeant tout un chacun avec quiconque, et plus  généralement avec personne en particulier, mais avec tout le monde en  globalité à partir d'un certain seuil d'ancienneté - ne semble pas avoir plus d'impact que ça sur son existence sauf à lui redonner un peu de la saveur surannée et exquise des lieux qui ont un savoir rire et un savoir vivre.


----------



## camisol (14 Décembre 2011)

collodion a dit:


> Mais le kikitoutdur, la krotocul et le zoo, ce sont vos termes. Assumez les.



Le zoo n'est pas un terme, c'est un fil. Et je viens de le remonter, même. Pour être sûr que la meute a bien vu l'épisode écrit par poildep en 2010 !

Sur ce, je baille. 
On se fait vieux, toussa.


----------



## collodion (14 Décembre 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Alors non, je ne répondrai pas à quelqu'un qui rase les murs en exigeant des explications à tout le monde, point barre.





tirhum a dit:


> Déjà répondu...
> Tu es sourd comme un pot...



Bon ok, tu l'as fait parce que shub2 l'a copier ailleurs. Mais ça répond pas à la question du but de la manoeuvre... tu revendiques un droit d'auteur usurpé ? Pour ma part je trouve cela ambigü et portant à confusion si tu n'expliques pas ton avis. J'interprète cette manière de faire comme mettre de l'huile sur le feu, sans vraiment l'assumer. Facile. 



bobbynountchak a dit:


> Nan nan ça ira, merci, te casse pas vieux.
> 
> Ceci dit c'est con t'as loupé un chouette sujet hier ou t'aurais pu défendre la veuve et l'orphelin, tout ça. Tu vieillis.




Je suis déjà vieux.



ergu a dit:


> Voilà le problème, mon bon.
> Tu es arrivé ici avec une thèse que tu répètes sans fin, ne voulant voir et entendre que ce qui la confirme, totalement aveugle et sourd à tout ce qui l'infirme.




Ce que tu me reproches là, je peux aussi te le reprocher, et on peut continuer comme ça à l'infini... Le problème, aussi, c'est qu'il y a un conflit d'intérêt. J'aimerais voir d'autres personnes s'exprimer en leur laissant le bénéfice du doute et je vois des membres s'amuser avec eux, à leur dépend. "Vous" faîtes tout autant preuve de cataloguage avec les nioubes que je peux en faire avec les trolls nocifs. Forcément, ça complique le dialogue car tu n'as pas l'air d'admettre au moins cet état de faits. 



bobbynountchak a dit:


> Nan mais laisse tomber, r'gu, quand tu lui dis des trucs intelligents comme ça, il te répond à côté de la plaque, comme quoi tu t'immisces dans une discussion, et patati et patata.
> 
> Voire, il te répond pas du tout.




Je fais l'effort de répondre aux questions auxquelles je peux répondre. 



jugnin a dit:


> Exactement ! Jose plus rien dire, depuis que cet ergu arrivé.




Ben c'est clair que le dialogue sur le côté ségrégatif ou non d'internet, je ne t'ai pas vu m'en reparler... Par contre le troll instauré par ergu ça tu l'as suivi.



Bassman a dit:


> Le soucis, c'est que les crétins dans ton genre (si si, j'insiste) ne comprennent pas la différence entre ne pas mettre les pieds sur la table alors qu'on est fraichement débarqué et rentrer dans le "moule" (lequel ?).
> 
> Parce qu'un forum est une source de revenu pour un site ? Surtout par rapport à son nombre d'inscrit ? C'est nouveau ça.
> Les seules sources de revenu, c'est les pubs, et les trucs vendu par macgé (le pack abonnement machin, les bouquins sur Lion et iOS). C'est tout.
> ...




 Quel moule ? Celui de prendre les autres pour des sous merde dès qu'ils vont pas dans ton sens, comme tu es justement en train de le faire avec des insultes. Oui il y a un panel de comportements nocifs sur ces forums, soit heureux tu as la palme. 

Dans la plupart des cas, ceux qui pour toi arrivent en mettant les pieds sur le Bar sont juste des membres qui ne t'ont pas assez cirer les pompes.

C'est tout a fait compréhensible qu'ils souhaitent fermer le Bar et tout aussi compréhensible qu'ils ouvrent un poste de community manager chargé des désinscriptions. C'est même un comportement responsable.





TibomonG4 a dit:


> La situation a changé depuis quelques temps puisque le Bar s'est vidé d'une partie de ses anciens/habitués/conspirateurs/vils ourdisseurs/ou quel que soit le nom qu'on leur donne en mélangeant tout un chacun avec quiconque, et plus généralement avec personne en particulier, mais avec tout le monde en globalité à partir d'un certain seuil d'ancienneté.
> Bref, tout cela pour dire qu'il continue d'exister et que la réapparition de quelques-uns des anciens - habitués/conspirateurs/vils ourdisseurs/ou quel que soit le nom qu'on leur donne en mélangeant tout un chacun avec quiconque, et plus généralement avec personne en particulier, mais avec tout le monde en globalité à partir d'un certain seuil d'ancienneté - ne semble pas avoir plus d'impact que ça sur son existence sauf à lui redonner un peu de la saveur surannée et exquise des lieux qui ont un savoir rire et un savoir vivre.




Savoir rire et savoir vivre... Et ben écoutes je vais aller voir au Bar à l'invitation de Camisol et bobynountchack si je me fends la gueule. Il est fort à parier, que ce sont les mêmes qui vont rire aux dépends des autres sans qu'aucun autres anciens et légitimes (donc entendus des trolls) ne les contestent... Le seuil d'ancienneté est juste une légitimité qui permet aux uns de faire ce qu'ils veulent et aux autres de pouvoir rester tranquilles. Les fils du Bar sont là, si quelqu'un souhaite compter les membres qui foutent la merde sans en assumer les conséquences. Je ne l'ai pas fait jusque là, j'ai pas eu besoin car ce sont toujours les mêmes qui réagissent à mes propos.


----------



## bobbynountchak (14 Décembre 2011)

Bon, j'ai presque rien lu sauf la fin, rien que là j'ai relevé un truc marrant :




collodion a dit:


> Je ne l'ai pas fait jusque là, j'ai pas eu besoin car ce sont toujours les mêmes qui réagissent à mes propos.




T'as pas l'impression plutot que c'est toi qui réagis toujours aux posts des mêmes? 
Penses-y 


(Sinon je vois que tu travailles ton style, t'as trouvé ta police originale, tout ça, c'est bien, ça avance.  )


----------



## collodion (14 Décembre 2011)

Lis le début de ma réponse, je dis justement pourquoi...
Cependant le pauvre gas qui demande un service sur la taxe immobilière, c'est moi qui l'avait réceptionné en premier, mais ça a pas tardé à partir en cacahuète.


----------



## bobbynountchak (14 Décembre 2011)

1. Désolé je ne lirais pas ta tartine. 
2. Je ne vois pas de quel gars (avec un "r" dedans) tu parles, mais si tu n'as qu'un exemple, il devient l'exception qui confirme la règle. (re  )

3. Tu as arrêté avec ta police perso? C'est con c'était mignon.


----------



## tirhum (14 Décembre 2011)

collodion a dit:


> Bon ok, tu l'as fait parce que shub2 l'a copier ailleurs. Mais ça répond pas à la question du but de la manoeuvre... tu revendiques un droit d'auteur usurpé ? Pour ma part je trouve cela ambigü et portant à confusion si tu n'expliques pas ton avis. J'interprète cette manière de faire comme mettre de l'huile sur le feu, sans vraiment l'assumer. Facile.


Tu interprètes toujours dans le même sens, ça ne sert à rien que je me fatigue... 
Tiens il y avait une phrase pour toi, ici, au fait...


----------



## Bassman (15 Décembre 2011)

collodion a dit:


> Oui il y a un panel de comportements nocifs sur ces forums, soit heureux tu as la palme.



Vach'te comment qui serait trop dég' le BackCat s'il lisait ça   




collodion a dit:


> Dans la plupart des cas, ceux qui pour toi arrivent en mettant les pieds sur le Bar sont juste des membres qui ne t'ont pas assez cirer les pompes.



Comme ca fait plus d'un an que je ne suis pas passé (une histoire de ban pour un conseil technique de haut vol ), j'avoue que cette petite phrase me fait bien sourire.


----------



## Nephou (15 Décembre 2011)

Ce qui est sûr c&#8217;est que dans les derniers commentaires chacun reste ici dans sa posture habituelle (favorite ?) et plus qu&#8217;un dialogue &#8212; auquel je ne m&#8217;attendais pas, soyons francs &#8212; on assiste à des échanges entre des murs, invectives en sus.

Je sais bien qu&#8217;il est aussi grisant d&#8217;avoir le sentiment d&#8217;être seul contre tous que de constater que l&#8217;autre, ou les autres, se comporte(nt) tel que l&#8217;on l&#8217;avait prédit &#8212; quelle supériorité intellectuelle &#8212; mais que d&#8217;énergie pour pas grand chose.


----------

